
How to Design a Mobile App for Maximum Growth - sethbannon
http://firstround.com/review/this-is-how-you-design-your-app-for-maximum-growth/
======
kookiekrak
awesome article. really nice to see a guide on how to build effective
onboarding from an experts view

